# Is Happiness A Problem?



## Chaos.exe (Dec 16, 2017)

Why or why not?


----------



## Davidkal (Jul 19, 2017)

What does that even mean


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ive never been diagnosed with that problem
soooooooooo


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

It's almost like asking what's the meaning of life. Happiness comes in many forms, especially in terms of length. People usually have no difficulties with experiencing moments of happiness, but permanent happiness is a complex concept, usually hard to define and even notice.


----------



## DangoKing (Mar 4, 2018)

Your question is rather ambiguous, could you be more specific? 
Is happiness a problem? What kind of problem? I can't answer or help someone who comes up to me and says "I have a problem," unless they tell me what type of problem it is they're having and they explain it. This is very much "the problem" I have with this question.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

No because it is an emotion and emotions don't necessarily have any value (positive or negative) aside from being important personal information.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes! Look at all those people smiling while walking down the streets, with their yellow teeth and horrifying physiological response to humor and shit we call laughter... it's just... Disturbing....

I detest happiness, and I am working on starting a campaign to fund research to end this horrid emotion. It is a problem and I am going to fix it!


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

First of all.
Define "happiness."
Second of all.
Probably.


----------



## Number5 (Mar 7, 2018)

It depends actually.

If you're talking what people normally refer as happiness, namely that giggly, giddy feeling or ecstatic high one felt when they are in lust with someone, or when they achieved their goal, I think it's a problem because the feeling subsides after a while, and one becomes like an addict wanting it again and again- except its conditioned happiness. Before one can achieve it, there is something they have to attain first, namely a condition (be it having a car, a boyfriend, a friend or a job). 

The happiness becomes a conditioned stimulus and created a sort of codependency. 

But, the other kind of happiness, the mythical happiness where one simply felt peace upon annihilation of desire, which is the goal of all Buddhist might not be a problem (but it's so hard to attain.)

Happiness can either be a state or a mind-set, it might be a drug induced euphoria or even a state of contentment.


----------



## Raison (Feb 8, 2018)

People who are happy have everything they need, and thus no drive to excel. Happiness is a word for contentment with stagnation.
We are at our greatest when grasping and growing. It's what defines us as a species. 
As the most interesting man in the world says, "Stay thirsty, my friends." 
And the Dos Equis guy is always quoting me, too.


----------



## 469090 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hypothesis: happiness is a feeling.

Let's define the solution to the problem of happiness as the function f:FEELINGS x INDIVIDUALS -> FEELINGS, f(x, y) = happiness for every (x, y).
Since feelings are difficult to define, categorize, transform and check, this is an NP-Hard problem.

This isn't the only way to define the problem. If we define happiness as an emotion, therefore a state or a set of states, making it a control problem, which can be solved for sure only if humans are reachable, which aren't (once you get diabetes you can't go back, so you can't reach any state from every state).

Returning in topic, yes, reaching happiness is a problem, I can hardly imagine something that isn't, that's for the very definition of problem.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Raison said:


> People who are happy have everything they need, and thus no drive to excel. Happiness is a word for contentment with stagnation.
> We are at our greatest when grasping and growing. It's what defines us as a species.
> As the most interesting man in the world says, "Stay thirsty, my friends."
> And the Dos Equis guy is always quoting me, too.


I do agree with your point concerning how happiness can stagnate. However, I sometimes envy those who are happy with their current life since they tend to be more relaxed and cheerful.

Since I'm young and trying to eke an existence in this world separate from my parents (I don't want to stay attached to them for eternity), I'm usually chronically anxious and concerned about everything since I truly want to make a good life for myself as well as my parents.

In short, I do like people who know how to relax, but I can't afford (and don't want to) personally relax since it will waste time and potential for myself.

It's kind of a strange thought that reminds me of this quote from Star Trek:


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Happiness is not a problem, but the pursuit of it is.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

yes because it will only make you feel empty once you no longer have it
its better not to pursue it


----------



## Tabris (May 6, 2017)

Okay, so my definition of hapiness is "feeling happy all the time". Which is impossible (though, it is possible to feel mainly satisfied all the time). However, the impossible _can_ be problematic when somebody is obsessed by it. Someone who absolutely wants to be happy at all costs will make this concept problematic.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

For most, happiness is a choice.

Therefore, it's not a problem.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

vinniebob said:


> ive never been diagnosed with that problem
> soooooooooo


Would that statement imply that you are depressed?

As Jonah Orion from Warhammer 40k says (and I quote): "Hope is the first step to disappointment". I find that happiness and hope to be interconnected and hence can be seen as a problem from certain niche perspectives.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

happinnes is an amazing state , It's pretty sad that i need alot of job to reach it just for a couple minutes.


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

What exactly do you mean by "happiness"?

I think that true happiness is a choice, but material things can cause temporary "happiness".

If you mean how we express happiness, I tend to internalize my happiness. I don't realize I do it, but I think that's a common thing with INTJs, or at least myself and the ones that I've interacted with. For example, I lived in the Midwest for a good chunk of my life and I was finally able to move back to my home-state in the south, and my aunt asked me if I was excited about it. I told her that I was ecstatic about the move and I thought that I was being very expressive when I said that, but she said that I didn't look like I was excited. When she told me that, it hit me that I had a neutral expression, so I had to physically emote my excitement (which I already thought that I was doing).


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

hamstermode:
while (problem) {
do_analysis();
if (!ideas) goto hamstermode;
}
===
why would i not be happy with problems?


----------



## DeenaGood (Apr 10, 2018)

EvthingZen said:


> It's almost like asking what's the meaning of life. Happiness comes in many forms, especially in terms of length. People usually have no difficulties with experiencing moments of happiness, but permanent happiness is a complex concept, usually hard to define and even notice.


agree with each word


----------

